# Kroos verso l'addio col Real. Kanté possibile sostituto



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2016)

Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo, As, il tedesco ex Bayern Monaco, Tony Kroos, sembra essere intenzionato a chiudere l'avventura col Real. Il centrocampista madrileno ha un contratto con i blancos sino al 2020. Tuttavia sta pesando seriamente di lasciare la Spagna ed andare in Premier. Il giocatore ha ricevuto parecchie offerte dall'Inghilterra.

Ma il Real non perde tempo, Perez avrebbe già il sostituto Kanté, che col Leicester sta facendo una stagione mostruosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2016)

Ecco la follia. Kovacic è acerbo, Modric inizia ad avere un'età, Isco non c'entra niente col centrocampo a 3 e vanno a vendere Kroos?


----------



## wfiesso (14 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco la follia. Kovacic è acerbo, Modric inizia ad avere un'età, Isco non c'entra niente col centrocampo a 3 e vanno a vendere Kroos?



C'è un motivo se vivono costantemente all'ombra di Barcellona bayern e (spesso e volentieri) atletico


----------



## Aragorn (14 Marzo 2016)

Il Real sarà sicuramente un ambiente incasinato, ma le inglesi non mi sembrano messe tanto meglio.


----------



## Marco23 (14 Marzo 2016)

Kante non c'entra nulla con kroos


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Marzo 2016)

Cose da Football manager buggato.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Marzo 2016)

Magari lo prende la Juve se vende Pogba.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Marzo 2016)

Datelo a noi se non vi serve


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Datelo a noi se non vi serve



Se magari ...


----------



## marionep (14 Marzo 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> C'è un motivo se vivono costantemente all'ombra di Barcellona bayern e (spesso e volentieri) atletico



All'ombra del Bayern proprio no, l'ultima volta li hanno menati con un aggregate di 5-0 per poi vincere la champions. Due anni fa, non dieci come altre nobili stradecadute...


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo, As, il tedesco ex Bayern Monaco, Tony Kroos, sembra essere intenzionato a chiudere l'avventura col Real. Il centrocampista madrileno ha un contratto con i blancos sino al 2020. Tuttavia sta pesando seriamente di lasciare la Spagna ed andare in Premier. Il giocatore ha ricevuto parecchie offerte dall'Inghilterra.
> 
> Ma il Real non perde tempo, Perez avrebbe già il sostituto Kanté, che col Leicester sta facendo una stagione mostruosa.



Sarebbe una pazzia, in pieno stile Real


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> All'ombra del Bayern proprio no, l'ultima volta li hanno menati con un aggregate di 5-0 per poi vincere la champions. Due anni fa, non dieci come altre nobili stradecadute...



esatto..anche li cristiano non fu decisivo, perché lui nei match che contano non fa mai gol


----------



## wfiesso (14 Marzo 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> All'ombra del Bayern proprio no, l'ultima volta li hanno menati con un aggregate di 5-0 per poi vincere la champions. Due anni fa, non dieci come altre nobili stradecadute...



il bayern oggi lo asfalta il real, non è una nobile decaduta, ci mancherebbe, ma la loro politica onestamente non mi è mai piaciuta


----------



## folletto (14 Marzo 2016)

Il Real ha vinto 1/4 di quello che poteva per la follia dei presidenti e, in particolare, di Florentino.

Questa di Kantè al posto di Kroos mi sembra davvero troppo, non ci credo


----------



## marionep (14 Marzo 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il bayern oggi lo asfalta il real, non è una nobile decaduta, ci mancherebbe, ma la loro politica onestamente non mi è mai piaciuta



speriamo si incontrino in quarti o semi, io giocherei tranquillamente 200 euro sul passaggio del Madrid. Il Bayern è parente lontanissimo di quello del 2013.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto..anche li cristiano non fu decisivo, perché lui nei match che contano non fa mai gol



esatto


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2016)

Kante' non vale un laccio di scarpa di Kroos, contenti loro...


----------



## 13-33 (15 Marzo 2016)

La cosa intelligente sarebbe di prendere Kante per fare filtro davanti la difesa e spostare Kroos piu alto con Modric. Cosi Kroos si potrebbe tirare il meglio del tedesco.


----------



## gabuz (15 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo, As, il tedesco ex Bayern Monaco, Tony Kroos, sembra essere intenzionato a chiudere l'avventura col Real. Il centrocampista madrileno ha un contratto con i blancos sino al 2020. Tuttavia sta pesando seriamente di lasciare la Spagna ed andare in Premier. Il giocatore ha ricevuto parecchie offerte dall'Inghilterra.
> 
> Ma il Real non perde tempo, Perez avrebbe già il sostituto Kanté, che col Leicester sta facendo una stagione mostruosa.



Al Real sono masochisti forti...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Marzo 2016)

Kantè per me ha azzeccato come la stagione della vita, è molto più scarso di Kroos, la carriera di quest'ultimo che ha solo un'anno in più parla per lui


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Magari lo prende la Juve se vende Pogba.



Molto molto difficile, Kross ha un ingaggio che credo in Italia sia cosa molto rara.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto molto difficile, Kross ha un ingaggio che credo in Italia sia cosa molto rara.


Concordo. Ma pur essendo un giocatore straordinario non lo vedo benissimo in Premier, Barcellona sicuramente no, al PSG non so (il reparto è già forte e pare siano su Pjanic), magari torna a Monaco con Ancelotti 
Se la Juve prende paccate di soldi da Pogba (e Bonucci) forse è la volta buona che prova a scucire un paio di contrattoni.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma pur essendo un giocatore straordinario non lo vedo benissimo in Premier, Barcellona sicuramente no, al PSG non so (il reparto è già forte e pare siano su Pjanic), magari torna a Monaco con Ancelotti
> Se la Juve prende paccate di soldi da Pogba (e Bonucci) forse è la volta buona che prova a scucire un paio di contrattoni.



Prende circa 12 netti l'anno, all'epoca era stato ufficializzato avrebbe preso 70 mln per 6 anni di contratto, direi che ogni italiana è fuori gioco.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prende circa 12 netti l'anno, all'epoca era stato ufficializzato avrebbe preso 70 mln per 6 anni di contratto, direi che ogni italiana è fuori gioco.


Magari lo spalmano fino ai 40 con futuro da dirigente


----------

